# Redfish Charity Tournament



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Sept 20th Redfish charity tournament in the Redfish Riviera-Southport, Florida (PC,FL) about a yr ago a 3yr old girl drowned and her dad is putting this tournament together to raise money for the American Red Cross to help teach kids how to swim. If you are interested in participating and need more information you can e-mail Redfish Riviera at [email protected] The entry fee is just $25.00. Thank you and tight lines

Redfsih Riviera CEO


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Capt. Eric-Would you be interested in being a partner/affillate for Redfish Riviera. Post our link on your site and anyone who links through from your site and purchases Redfish Riviera's product willearn you 10% per sale. Check out our site and let us know.


Go to http://www.shopredfish.comand click on Partner/Affilate Program in the navigation area for more information. Do not wait! This will be a limited time offer for Owners of charter/guide service and Captains in the Riviera. We cannot wait to have you on board of the fastest growing outfitter from Texas to the Carolinas.


Please contact us with any questions at [email protected]

Keep your lines tight,
Redfish Riviera, CEO


----------

